# Kaya's Thread



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought I would share Kaya's growth : D

I love seeing other peoples pups growing, so I wanted to share my girl : ) 









Kaya at 1 day old with her Mum and siblings(From a litter of 10!).  








Kaya with her sisters 









Kaya at 1 week old
















Kaya at two weeks old, with siblings!









Kaya at 3 weeks old









Kaya at 4 weeks
















Kaya at 5 weeks old









Kaya at 6 weeks









Kaya at 7 weeks old


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

*
























Kaya at 8 weeks old

































Kaya at 9 weeks
































Kaya at 10 weeks old
*


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

*Kaya at 11 weeks









I love to make mud and play in my pool. It was clean before I went in it 
























Kaya at 12 weeks

































Kaya at 13 weeks old

































Kaya at 14 weeks old
*


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

*Kaya at 15 weeks old

















































*


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

*Kaya at 16 weeks (4 months!). I weighed 17kgs (37lbs?) 









I'm nearly bigger than the couch! : 0








My friend Midna, I love hanging out at her house. She's so tiny compared to me, and I'm only a month older!








Just thinking about the big wide world








My first time seeing so much grass : 0








I had lots of fun








My best friend Maxi








Ahh, that water was refreshing








Sleep, my favourite part of the day
*


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

What an expressive little face she has!
Your pictures are wonderful. I really enjoy watching them change and grow. 
She's beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

She's growing so fast that I even forgot what she use to look like. She use to be such a fluff ball! 

Everyone who has met her says she's very expressive. She's such a photogenic girl. 

And Thanks


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

She is beautiful. They grow up so fast. Great she has so many friends!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous they grow way to fast!!!!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks 

They grow way too fast  But I cannot wait to see how she will look as an adult. I feel she's going to look like her mum.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome photos!! What a beautiful pup Kaya is!! :wub: I really like her name!!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks  It took us a very long time to find a name for our girl. 

She has such a good nature. She's very calm and laid back. But she's also such a happy little girl.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Georgeous girl!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

She is adorable! So nice and fluffy!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 17 weeks old. Some shots you may see her best friend Maxi (german shepherd x. My brothers dog).


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 18 weeks. I let my sister puppy sit her and she sent me these pics with glasses on : 0


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 19 weeks old. She weighs about 44lbs. She had her first time at the beach on Saturday and she loved it!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Well she turned 5 months on Wednesday. We weighed her on Saturday at about 44lbs. She is growing fast!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaya is a beautifu lpup. Went back and really enjoyed watching the pictures tell her story. Love her red vest ,she looks so striking.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks  I love looking back as well. I forget how much of a fluff ball she was


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats on such a beautiful puppy, I'm jealous


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What a beautiful, White bundle of a GSD! I am already looking forward to more updates and photos :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is gorgeous! You've dun good!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is beautiful!!!! I love the white shepherds.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 21 weeks (5 months old!)


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks all  She's getting so big now


----------



## Familyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, me being new to the site and to GSD in general. I guess she is the first white GSD I have seen. What a beautiful dog. Also you take great photos.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you very much  white shepherds aren't common where I live. So most people think she's a samoyed haha.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 21 weeks old!

















*Hey Yellow (Yes the cat is called yellow  And it's one of Kaya's best of friends) what did you find?









I'm teething and It makes me drool!









What was that noise?









I like to horde things into my crate. I take everything!









Huh?









Cheese! 
*


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 22 weeks old!








*I'm almost bigger than the couch! 









I LOVE toys! I bite, I bite









Aren't I beautiful?









I love my crate, I bring everything into here!










*


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

*Kaya at 23 weeks old!



























I got to go to work with my Mum! ANd my friend was there. The children were also nice, they played fetch with me.








Sleep time
















I need a new pool, i'm too big for this one! D:








Cheese!

*


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in love!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very col!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya at 24 weeks (6months). As you can tell she just LOVES water.


----------

